# EXCESS LEVELS - (and Liverpool Victoria)



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

I know I should possibly put this under L & V thread BUT could be quite important to some people.

I live in North East = high risk area. Renewal - £1120 (I'm 36, R33 GTR, standard except after market alloys, 9 yrs NCB protected, no accidents... 3 points - but they finish 1 day into new policy!).

Rang around loads of people mentioned in this forum finally got the price to £965 (not great) and then thought I should double check details on best 3 policies before going aead.

L & V had quoted £990 but when I asked them the excess they said £200. When I explained it was unlikely I could do "accidental damage" for less than £500 on a GTR she offered to increase the excess to £450 (their max I think).

The premium dropped to £818!!!!!

SO...make sure you get all details and ask the right questions before you hang up at a quote which is within £100 of the next best!

p.s. everybody else thinks they are just trying to win the business this year and renewals will be higher - who cares if you can save £300 this year!!


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

I always found Liverpool Victoria reasonably priced but I never had to make a claim from them so I don't know what they are like if the worst happens...

Its very true that increasing your excess is well worth it on a GT-R because if you increase it to say £450 the risk associated with a small claim is removed and thus you get a lower risk. 

Adding a Thatcham CAT 1 alarm or CAT Q tracker, garaging the car at night also have a positive effect on the premium costs.

PS. Why didn't you wait 1 day until your points had completely gone before renewing? Surely that would have been much better for you?

As it is I think any GT-R insurance in a high risk area covered for under 1k is excellent anyway.

T


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Extras*

LV are very good, but note that they have no extras for the security on your Skyline, as they expect it to have a Cat 1 system as part of the quote. Or they did when they quoted mine.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

As it happens most brokers offered to manipulate the points but they didn't matter with L & V.

I was really making sure people realise that L & V don't automatically offer you a higher excess to reduce the premium which most of the others do.

L & V don't reduce the quote for tracker but at that price, it isn't an issue.


----------

